# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Вопросы по утренней и вечерней службам

## Ardian_108

Уважаемый Хари Шари прабху, примите, пожалуйста, мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Спасибо вам за ответы, которые публикуются на форуме forum.krishna.ru/. Мне хотелось бы воспользоваться возможностью задать вам несколько вопросов:

1. Когда преданные в центрах ИСККОН поют Гаура-арати, я замечаю, что после припева "шанкха бадже гханта бадже мадхур мадхур мадхур бадже" всегда поется "нитай гаура хари бол хари бол хари бол (нитаи гаура) хари бол", затем продолжается Гаура-арати со строки "баху-коти..." У меня возникает вопрос: почему поется этот припев, ведь его нет в тексте бхаджана Бхактивиноды Тхакура, и каково происхождение этой мантры "нитай гаура хари бол", что она означает (мы призываем Господа Чайтанью и Господа Нитьянанду воспевать имя Господа Хари?). Санкционировал ли Шрила Прабхупада эту мантру? Я читал о том, что он был против добавлений, искажений авторитетных мантр, песен и т. д.  Послушав несколько записей Гаура-арати, сделанных в ранние годы ИСККОН, я увидел, что этот припев в основном нигде не поется (кроме одной записи). Хотелось бы понять, как к этому относиться. Является ли этот припев допустимой практикой или же это пример неавторитетного добавления, которое по какой-то причине распространилось в ИСККОН?

2. Когда во время гуру-пуджи поется молитва "Шри Гуру-вандана", после четвертой строфы иногда поют припев: "Прабхупада патита павана, дуи паде лоило шарана". Его тоже нет в тексте бхаджана. Пели ли преданные в ИСККОН этот припев во время физического присутствия Шрилы Прабхупады, одобрял ли он его? Известно ли, кто написал этот припев, корректно ли он сложен с точки зрения санскритской грамматики? В целом, вопрос похож на предыдущий: насколько этот припев авторитетен и нужно ли его петь.

3. Я слышал несколько разных вариантов того, как преданные повторяют джапу. Кто-то вначале повторяет пранама-мантру Шриле Прабхупаде (или гуру ИСККОН), затем Панча-таттва мантру (кто-то один раз, кто-то три), затем круг Харе Кришна маха-мантры, потом кто-то опять повторяет пранама-мантру, Панча-таттва мантру, затем круг Харе Кришна, а кто-то после первого круга снова повторяет только Панча-таттва мантру, не повторяя пранама-мантру (или даже вообще не повторяя ее перед джапой). Кто-то повторяет вводные мантры только вначале, а затем беспрерывно потворяет 16 кругов Харе Кришна. Мне рассказывали, что один преданный понял так, что надо на каждой бусине повторять и Панча-таттва-мантру, и Харе Кришна, и повторял джапу таким образом. На аудиозаписях Шрилы Прабхупады я слышу, что он повторяет Харе Кришна непрерывно. Как всё-таки Шрила Прабхупада учил правильно повторять эти мантры во время джапы, как это делали преданные во время его физического присутствия? 

4. Я читал у Харикеши Свами и у Бхакти Викаши Свами, что Шрила Прабхупада никогда не заканчивал киртаны припевами типа "джая Нрисимхадев/Радхе/Гаура-Нитай" и т. д. И даже прямо говорил так не петь. На записях киртанов ИСККОН в 1960-70-х годах я не нахожу, чтобы после молитв, например, Господу Нрисимхадеву преданные пели "джай Прахлада Махарадж/бхакта Прахлад... джая Нрисимхадев/Лакшми-Нрисимха" и т. п., и этих припевов также нет в тексте молитв. Откуда появились эти припевы, пели ли всё-таки преданные такие "джая-припевы" в ранние годы, было ли это санкционировано Шрилой Прабхупадой?  

5. Шрила Прабхупада пишет в "Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрите" и говорит в беседах, что надо начинать мангала-арати в брахма-мухурту. Как на практике это реализовывалось в ИСККОН, скажем, в северных центрах, где время восхода солнца сильно колеблется в течение года? Вводилось ли летнее и зимнее время начала мангала-арати, которое различалось, или было одно фиксированное время, или же утренняя программа в течение года неоднократно менялась каким-то образом, чтобы начинать мангала-арати именно за полтора часа до восхода солнца, а джапу повторять до этого? Хочется понять, как правильно применять это наставление о брахма-мухурте для северных широт.

6. Каковы ваши воспоминания относительно того, как в ранние годы преданные пели: пранама-мантра Шриле Прабхупаде пелась перед "Гурв-аштакой", а затем Панча-таттва мантра и Харе Кришна, или же после "Гурв-аштаки" пранама-мантра, Панча-таттва и Харе Кришна? Слышал оба варианта и хочется узнать, какой из них точнее. 

7. Я слышу, что перед почитанием прасада преданные поют "маха-прасаде говинде..." и "бхаи ре! шарира абидйа-джал..." Нужно ли петь вторую часть молитвы Бхактивиноды Тхакура ("бхаи-ре! эк-дине шантипуре...")? Пел ли эту вторую часть Шрила Прабхупада во время прасада, пели ли его ученики?

Заранее благодарен за ваши ценные ответы. Ваш слуга, бх. Ардиан.   

Dear Hari Sauri Prabhu, 

Please accept my humble obeisances. All glories to Srila Prabhupada!

Thank you for your answers published on forum.krishna.ru/ web site. I would like to use the opportunity and ask you several questions:

1. When devotees sing Gaura-arati in ISKCON centers I notice that after refrain "sankha baje ghanta baje madhur madhur madhur baje" they always chant "nitai gaura hari bol  hari bol hari bol (nitai gaura) hari bol", and then Gaura-arati continues from the line "bahu-koti..." I have a question: why this refrain is chanted, given that it doesn't appear in the text of Bhaktivinoda Tkakur's bhajan, and what is the origin of this "nitai gaura hari bol" mantra, what does it mean (do we ask Lord Caitanya and Lord Nityananda to chant Lord Hari's name?). Was this mantra ever sanctioned by Srila Prabhupada? I read that he was against additions and adulterations of authentic mantras, songs, etc. Having heard several recordings of Gaura-arati made in early years of ISKCON, I can see that they didn't chant the above refrain (except for one tape). So I would like to understand how one should see this situation. Is this refrain an acceptable practice or an example of unauthorised addition which has become spread in ISKCON for some reason? 

2. When during guru-puja we sing "Sri Guru Vandana" prayer after fourth verse it is chanted sometimes, "Prabhupada patita pavana, dui pade loilo sarana". This refrain is also absent in the text of the bhajan. Did ISKCON devotees chant it during Srila Prabhupada's physical presence, was it approved by him? Is there any information on who composed this refrain, is it grammatically correct sanskrit phrase? The question is basically the same as the previous one: how bona fide this refrain is and do we need to chant it? 

3. I have heard several versions of how devotee chant japa. Some chant pranama-mantra of Srila Prabhupada (or another ISKCON guru) in the beginning, then Panca-tattva mantra (some does it once, others thrice), then one round of Hare Krishna maha-mantra. After that some again chant the pranama-mantra, Panca-tattva mantra, then another round of Hare Krishna, while others chant Panca-tattva mantra only (without the pranama-mantra which some doesn't chant even in the very beginning) after the first round. Some chant the introductive mantras in the beginning and then chant 16 round of Hare Krishna without interrupting it. I was told that one devotee understood that it is proper to chant both Panca-tattva and Hare Krishna mantras on each bead and chanted all the rounds in this way. I can hear that on Srila Prabhupada's recordings he chants Hare Krishna incessantly. So what is the correct way to chant these mantras during japa which was taught by Srila Prabhupada and how his disciples did it during his physical presence?

4. I have heard from Harikesa Swami and Bhakti Vikasa Swami that Srila Prabhupada never finished kirtans with refrains like "jaya Nrimhadev/Radhe/Gaura-Nitai, etc." and even directly told not to chant like this. I couldn't find at ISKCON kirtans recorings made in 1960-70s where after chanting prayers let's say to Lord Nrisimhadev devotees chant "jai Prahlada Maharaj/bhakta Prahlad... jaya Nrisimhadev/Laksmi-Nrisimha, etc.", and these refrains don't appear in the texts of the prayers. Where did they come from? Is it true that devotees used to chant such "jaya-refrains" in the early years, was it sanctioned by Srila Prabhupada?

5. In "Sri Caitanya-caritamrta" Srila Prabhupada writes (and also this appears in his conversations) that one should start mangala-arati during brahma-muhurta. How this was practised in ISKCON, let's say in northern centers where the time of sun's appearance swings a lot during a year? Did they introduced summer and winter time schedules with different time of mangala-arati beginning or was it one fixed time or the morning program was corrected many times during a year in order to start mangala-arati exactly at one and a half hours before the sunrise, and japa was chanted before that? I would like to understand how one should correctly apply this instruction regarding brahma muhurta for nothern latitudes.  

6. What are your recollections on how they did in the early years: did devotees chant pranama-mantra of Srila Prabhupada before "Gurv-astaka", and then Panca-tattva mantra and Hare Krishna, or did they chant the pranama-mantra after "Gurv-astaka", then Panca-tattva and Hare Krishna? I have heard both versions and I would like to know which one is more accurate. 

7. As I can see devotees chant "maha-prasade govinde..." and "bhai re! sarira abidya-jal..." before honouring prasadam. Should we chant second part of Bhaktivinoda Thakur's prayer ("bhai re! ek-dine santipure...")? Was this second part chanted by Srila Prabhupada while he was honouring prasadam, was it chanted by his disciples?

Thanking you in anticipation for your valuable answers. Your servant, bh. Ardian.

----------

